# Windham or Palmetto



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

So I have decided to buy an AR-15. Since I live in California and we have one gun dealer within 100 miles of here my options are limited. I have a choice of The Windham SRC @ $950 or the Palmetto PA-15 at $750. I dont know enough about ARs for me to find the $200 difference. All the specs are pretty much the same. So, I am putting it out to the AR experts here to see what ya all think. Thanks.

NFF


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.windhamwe...201-10-12NP.pdf

http://www.vanceoutdoors.com/products2.cfm/ID/115084

The PA comes with back up iron sites, at least from Vance. Check locally. It also has a multi cal. lower meaning it isn't marked as a .223/5.56. I've heard that this makes a difference if you want to put a different caliber upper on in the future. Perhaps someone with more knowledge on this subject can clarify.
I also am not clear on what is and what isn't legal to own there in CA. do you have a source to clarify that ? I would assume that you can get an AR from quite a few manufacturers shipped in to your dealer if they accept transfers (meaning they do the paperwork) for a fee. I'd also check on the possibility of building one. It may be cheaper and can be as simple as putting the two halves together and pushing two pins in place.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Buy em both !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, I bought the Windham today. Now I have to wait 10 days for the CA background check and then after a day at the range, I will give yall a report.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What was the deciding factor on you buying the windham ?


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

It came down to price and reviews. I couldnt find any bad reviews on the Windham and I did watch a video review on the Windam. The video had some good information. The reviews for the Palmetto werent really that bad its just there wasnt many and there were some unanswered questions. The local shop here in town has the Windhams in stock and I got to handle it. Nice and tight between the upper and lower. Not a lot of play in the forearm. They seemed like a solid AR. I did handle a Palmetto the other day in Carson City NV and it was ok but really didnt do anything for me. Little sloppy and was not CA ready. I would have to secure the flash supressor and make it permanent and install a bullet button. Then, have it shipped to my FFL who charges $75 for a transfer.That would basically eat up the $200 difference. The Windham was CA ready, no shipping and a $25 background check. I also like the history behind the Windham (Bushmaster) and how it is comming up through the ranks. After everything was said and done, I really wouldnt be saving any money and the Windham seemed to be a better built rifle. I may be wrong but I think I made the right move.

NFF


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It sounds to me as though you did your homework.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Cost being about equal it's best to buy the one that feels good in your hands.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Can not wait to shoot it, I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas.......


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great to hear NFF ! I've read another article in one of my magazines and with a full lifetime warranty and made in the U.S. it sounds like they're really moving up the ranks. Nice rifles for sure.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

*Now I have to scope it..........I have no idea what to top it with. Any recomendations?*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Depends on what you want to do with it. If you're looking for AR specific Nikon and Leupold offer some real nice affordable scopes. Right now I have a Nikon Coyote Special on mine but have a Nikon M-223 waiting to be put on it. Both are great for short to medium range and come with Nikon's Ballistic Range program. Good luck !


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

As for scope, I put a Redfield on my last rifle (not an AR). They're made by Leupold these days but sell for less.
I am happy with mine. I got the 4-12 model. Works pretty good out to 300 yards. Haven't tried it beyond that range.


----------

